# Wife's work relationship with male superiors



## roman (Dec 13, 2012)

My wife has had two male superiors at her work. She was not a direct report but one or two levels down. However, she developed a good relationship with both of them at different times. She would tell me about them and how they discussed thier families and work issues. She felt comfortable enough with both of them to go literally crying to them over co-worker issues. One was a senior manager and she would stop in and talk or go directly to him any time she felt like it. At one time she told me he was looking to place her in a postion or create a postition she was interested in. Nothing ever came of that. The other manager was a great guy as she told me he even had a bar built by his pool. I was nver sure why i needed to know this. We saw the senior manager Christmas shopping and she said there is Sam heading into the store we were leaving with his wife. I said aren't you going to say hello? She said no i don't like him. Well now she dislikes both of these guys and not just a little bit. Is this normal woman at work behavior? Why do these guys go from great guys to A*&*s? thanks for reading.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

A bar by the pool makes him a great guy? :scratchhead:

And how, exactly, does she know about this bar by the pool? Has she been to his house?

Sounds like alot of office drama if you ask me.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> Or.... Un kept promises to a woman are dangerous territory for a man to tread. She never saw the job materialize that she was promised, and got upset thinking she was played.


:iagree: Very well could be the case here...


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

What a lot of people don't realize is that bosses are... bosses. They are not friends, pals, etc...

I think your wife felt comfortable around these guys because they were friendly/supportive in a workplace setting but when they had to be bosses, they were a-holes (like most bosses, including me )

I would also add that going over her supervisor's head to complain to one of the bosses is a bad move. I know where I work that boss would go straight to the supervisor and ask why she isn't supervising his people. Maybe he did that and the sh!t flowed downhill to your wife.


----------



## roman (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reponses.


----------



## gedwierico (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like alot of office drama if you ask me.


----------

